# Just loaded up android (must have apps / themes?)



## werd (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all, finally got around to installing android on my touchpad and it works great.
I know nothing about the android/ICS OS and would love for you guys to list your must have apps and any themes / addons you use. 
Basically how did you customize your TP on android, I'd welcome all suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, that depends on how you want to use it. As for me, with any android device I get I do these things.

Rom Toolbox Pro - costs a little $, but it backs up apps, changes font, overclocks, a bunch of stuff. There are free alternatives to this but they might not have everything in one app like this.

FX file explorer - my preferred explorer. Has dropbox support, but nowadays more and more apps are gaining it.

Nova Launcher - has more features than Apex. Both are great though. Stock ics launcher feels lacking to me. Nova also lets you create multiple app drawers for my sorting needs.

Hacker's keyboard - for a big screen this is nice. Full keyboard, with it's own rows for numbers and everything. Just like a PC keyboard.

Quickpic - an alternative to the gallery app. Much quicker with more options.

Mx player - for video playback needs. Plays everything i can throw at it, flawlessly.

These are just my essential things, there are a ton more to go through and find though. 

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

werd said:


> Hey all, finally got around to installing android on my touchpad and it works great.
> I know nothing about the android/ICS OS and would love for you guys to list your must have apps and any themes / addons you use.
> Basically how did you customize your TP on android, I'd welcome all suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the community. What version did you flash? CM7, CM9, nightly?
I'm on CM9 nightly, just fresh loaded cm9-2012-08-16. I've used every version of CM7 & CM9 and find good performance from theCM9 Official Nightly.
For me I'm not in a hurry to pay for anything until I know it's worth. So here is a list of freebies I load immediately after a fresh load on my Touchpad:

ES file explorer - a root explorer that has a bunch of options including LAN shares and limited OTG file support.

GooManager - makes keeping up with Nightly easy to deal with. (current Goo-IM server issues, not withstanding) &
TWRP - recovery manager, scriptable from GooManager. Backup, Recovery, install, touch interface.

Antutu Benchmark - How fast are you? Helped me determine one of my cores was not running with the OC app I was using.

System Tuner - Mostly to correct my dual core OC to "On Demand" 1782MHz, but also useful task manager and many other features.

Battery Monitor Widget - to watch over my power consumption.

Hacker's keyboard - closest thing I've found to the webOS keyboard and has arrow, Ctrl, Alt and more. Row hiehgts are adjustable. I miss it when it's not loaded.

Amazon & Getjar app stores - Amazon for the daily freebie, Getjar all is free.

Flash & Additional Browsers - web compatibility varies, why not use the one that works best for the sites you visit (ICS+, Dophin, Chrome, Firefox, Opera.)

Other system mods include:
120dpi w/ update trebuchet at grid size 9x10
internal storage to 3.45 GB
ODB2 Bluetooth engine sensor (Torque Lite... although I'm going to buy this one)

The rest is the sky is the limit... will you use it for media, streaming, games, audio, art, CAD? (Facebook, YouTube, IMDB, Flickster, HBO Go, Audible, Kindle, MX & Mobo players, SketchBook Mobile, AutoCAD WS)

Not too bad for a zombie tablet where the native webOS offerings are not so numerous. Thank you CyanogenMod Team and TP Devs.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

werd said:


> Hey all, finally got around to installing android on my touchpad and it works great.
> I know nothing about the android/ICS OS and would love for you guys to list your must have apps and any themes / addons you use.
> Basically how did you customize your TP on android, I'd welcome all suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


I've got to have lots of themes and addons, Check the description of this video for links to free wallpapers and apps to get you started.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Setcpu and tapatalk

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redphx (Sep 3, 2012)

Simple Text - if you love having a simple desktop, then this app is for you. It helps you create your own icons only from text and some simple shapes.

ThemeX - extract icons, wallpapers, docks... from launchers themes like GO Launcher, ADW Launcher... easily


----------

